# Sticky  Scare The Poop Out of Us Halloween Dog Costume Contest



## Brinkley12

How fun! Is it for the scariest costume or just an overall costume contest?


----------



## PetGuide.com

Brinkley12 said:


> How fun! Is it for the scariest costume or just an overall costume contest?


For overall costume.


----------



## Coastal Pup

Boo!


----------



## Brinkley12

Trying to delete


----------



## mariartist




----------



## Coastal Pup

mariartist said:


> View attachment 896982


Is this the new bark box outfit? Beckett got the sweater and sorting hat 🤣


----------



## mariartist

Coastal Pup said:


> Is this the new bark box outfit? Beckett got the sweater and sorting hat 🤣


The sweater is from bark box! The scarf is a kids Halloween item from Walmart. Best 6 bucks I ever spent lol


----------



## diane0905

Logan wearing my Halloween costume. He’s a good boy letting me do that to him. Lol


----------

